# 12th Annual Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tournament



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dates June 06 thru June 08th

Location : KC On Then Creek located at 322 Winward Way off Levee on 690 behind Turtle Cove.

The tournament again will be Redfish Trout and Flounder. T*he Redfish is 20-27 in length. Payback is 100 %* in 1st 2nd and 3rd. We also have fun poys which is largest heard head, Redfish with most spots, largest Croaker and hard luck award, those are 2.00 pots.

Entry Fees $30.00

All fish brought in will be kept and fried on Saturday night along with entertainment Please bring your chairs. Suppoise to be several bands playing

You can enter the tournament ahead by entering at Bastrop Marina, Marlin Marina and Rossco's Outdoors in Clute.

Contacts are Greg Nowlin 979-248-1470, Khoury Stanford 979-482-6642, Jenny Nowlin 979-248-0394, Billy Pettey 979-235-9515

Boundries are Brazoria County Waters ONLY.

Also follow us on facebook for updates


----------



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

*This weekend*

3 day til the Bastrop Bayou Tournament starts. Ya'll come on and sign up gonna be a pretty weekend


----------

